# changing ip!!!



## prinz (Jun 29, 2007)

i wana change my ip... is there any software for changing ip!!!... i am using Airtel GPRS. i have tried PCMesh Anonymous Web Surfing software. but its not working. it tells that an error or bug occured. please tell me a good software for changing ip.


----------



## Ihatemyself (Jun 29, 2007)

MOST CURRENT VERSIONS (best software first)
1. Hide the IP 2.1.1 
2. IP Anonymyzer 3.3 build 37
3. IP hider 2.7
4. Hide My IP 1.9
5. Invisible Browsing 5
6. Anonymizer Anonymous Surfing 6.1
             and many more (Hide the IP works 100%)
By the way why do u want to Hide IP bro ...Any good purposes


----------



## prinz (Jun 29, 2007)

Ihatemyself said:
			
		

> MOST CURRENT VERSIONS (best software first)
> 1. Hide the IP 2.1.1
> 2. IP Anonymyzer 3.3 build 37
> 3. IP hider 2.7
> ...


 
yea, buddy... i cant download anything from rapid share bcz of having static ip...


----------



## 24online (Jun 29, 2007)

ok...

u have to use proxies.....or buy RS premium a/c....


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Jun 30, 2007)

BTW are there any open source s/w for hiding the IP???


----------



## arnab2kool (Jul 3, 2007)

prinz said:
			
		

> i wana change my ip... is there any software for changing ip!!!... i am using Airtel GPRS. i have tried PCMesh Anonymous Web Surfing software. but its not working. it tells that an error or bug occured. please tell me a good software for changing ip.



Use the best software that I always use Hide My IP. Its the best, because when you change your ip thru any software like this it relays ur traffic thru another server, that results in a bit reduction in speed. HIDE MY IP is the same, but the speed reduction is a bit that doesnt puts any affect. I have searched for HIDE MY IP in rapidshares and even downloaded it, cause it connects to its company's server to check the serial number, and an official of that company personally verifies your software, then only you will be able to use it for full otherwise only 3 days demo. So I have purchased it. You also do that, costs only $29. 



Thank you.



			
				deepak.krishnan said:
			
		

> BTW are there any open source s/w for hiding the IP???



Well mate as far as I know and I have searched, I havent found any open source IP Hider. better buy one.

Thank you.


----------



## slugger (Jul 3, 2007)

sum good *FREE* web-based proxy  servers dat i've been using quite often [though i haven't used it 4 accessing RS]. Delay almost not noticeable

Anonymouse
*anonymouse.org/anonwww.html

Proxify
*proxify.com/


----------

